# Some more of my geckos. :)



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 22, 2008)

1.0 Eurydactylodes agricolae:

This little guy has a great personalty &amp; loves his branches. Enjoy!





































1.0 Strophurus williamsi:

The eye's on this species are stunning &amp; the tongue is black/blue color. WOW, what a beautiful gecko!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 22, 2008)

P. Grandis

Fertile eggs






Male











female


----------



## Andrew (Mar 22, 2008)

All of your animals and photos are absolutely amazing. Enough to make any herp keeper envious!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Andrew!



Andrew said:


> All of your animals and photos are absolutely amazing. Enough to make any herp keeper envious!


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Love their eyes.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Rick!

I'm going try &amp; get a close up of the eye's.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so beautiful... I want some so badly.  

Have you ever gone to in reptile shows? Or do you vender anywhere?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you!

I will be attending the reptile show in May 10, 2008. At the

http://www.rockymountainreptileexpo.com/



Mantis_Whisper said:


> They are so beautiful... I want some so badly.  Have you ever gone to in reptile shows? Or do you vender anywhere?


----------

